# Anyone with Virginia German Shepherd Rescue



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

on these boards that I might know? If so please PM me. And if others know of someone from this rescue can you let me know their names so I can PM them? 
Thanks


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I am. 
So is bratmarine and FrodosMom. They are our intake people.
Remo is our president.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Woo HOO!!! a pm is on the way!!!!!


----------

